# Container store



## jarmst4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried using those display cubes from the container store? Like the football one, the doll one? Love to use the amac boxes for slings, but looking for something bigger. I can't find anything that shows how they open or how secure they look. Anyone tried these? 

http://mobile.usablenet.com/mt/www....=10001592&N=&Ns=p_sort_default|0&Ntt=Display+


----------



## kev48584 (Dec 3, 2012)

for that price i wouldn't want to buy those lolz i have a few of the amac boxes for my slings and they are wonderful! i usually keep my arboreal t's 3-5 inches legspan in 1 gallon canister jars that you can find at walmart. they are very cheap too! about $3-4 dollars and all you have to do is make some holes, add some cork bark, substrate and there you have it! you can find them in the kitchen area.


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 3, 2012)

For that price they are pretty cheap compared to actual tarantula enclosures  of that size. If I knew how they opened I would go for it.


----------



## z32upgrader (Dec 3, 2012)

I second the post above about containers from Walmart. I picked up one for $7.50 and it's really nice. Dimensions are 4.5" square and 7.5" tall.  Internal dimensions are a bit smaller.  The acrylic is crystal clear and magnifies slightly.  This is a picture from a test fit of some cork bark destined to house my P. metallica when it grows up a bit.  The brand is "Mainstays".
View attachment 110793
View attachment 110794

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Don't want to get too far off topic here. Just wondering about the display cases in specific. Somebody must have tried them.


----------



## philge (Dec 4, 2012)

I was looking at these last time I was in The Container Store. They won't work for Ts because of the way that they open and close. I found this youtube video that shows how they open: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd1o8O4wEf4

As you can see, there's no place to hold substrate.


----------



## jarmst4 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## bloodred1889 (Mar 4, 2013)

z32upgrader said:


> I second the post above about containers from Walmart. I picked up one for $7.50 and it's really nice. Dimensions are 4.5" square and 7.5" tall.  Internal dimensions are a bit smaller.  The acrylic is crystal clear and magnifies slightly.  This is a picture from a test fit of some cork bark destined to house my P. metallica when it grows up a bit.  The brand is "Mainstays".
> View attachment 110793
> View attachment 110794


i saw these but thought how the hell do i put air holes in it?


----------



## cerialkiller (Mar 4, 2013)

I've tried them they're cheaper at Michael's




Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Osmo (Mar 5, 2013)

cerialkiller said:


> I've tried them they're cheaper at Michael's
> 
> View attachment 113715
> 
> ...


those arent what he was refering ot. he was talking about the football/baseball display cases. not the AMAC boxes you are refering to via the picture you posted.


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think I have hundreds of those. Hah. I just sucked it up and bought 10 exo terra 8x12s. Those are a good size for avics and Juvie pokies. Also got a bulk order of cork coming in from maryland cork. I'm excited.


----------



## Saark (Mar 27, 2013)

*Collector case enclosures*

I use the doll collector cases. I find them on sale for $5.99 at the Michael's Craft Store in town. They are 8in x 3.3in x 3.3in. I haven't tried the bigger basket ball one because it's kind of pricey. Anyway, the little ones are great for slings. I also just made thee into housing for juv. H. troglodytes that are coming tomorrow. I use a two inch hole saw to drill holes for round vents. I haven't mastered the skills yet as I make a bit of a mess with the acrylic solvent glue and I usually end up with a small crack or two but they still work great. 

For the arboreal tanks, I cut the lid to make a door and a base to hold substrate. I then use acrylic hinges and latch for the door. The terrestrial tanks just have holes cut for the vents. 

A. versicolor enclosure:




One of 3 H. troglodytes enclosures:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatalxiceman (Apr 1, 2013)

Saark said:


> I use the doll collector cases. I find them on sale for $5.99 at the Michael's Craft Store in town. They are 8in x 3.3in x 3.3in. I haven't tried the bigger basket ball one because it's kind of pricey. Anyway, the little ones are great for slings. I also just made thee into housing for juv. H. troglodytes that are coming tomorrow. I use a two inch hole saw to drill holes for round vents. I haven't mastered the skills yet as I make a bit of a mess with the acrylic solvent glue and I usually end up with a small crack or two but they still work great.
> 
> For the arboreal tanks, I cut the lid to make a door and a base to hold substrate. I then use acrylic hinges and latch for the door. The terrestrial tanks just have holes cut for the vents.
> 
> ...


may i ask, where did you purchase those plastic hinges? do you know where i can get those hinges with lock?


----------



## Saark (Apr 2, 2013)

fatalxiceman said:


> may i ask, where did you purchase those plastic hinges? do you know where i can get those hinges with lock?


I got the hinges, hasps(locks) and the acrylic solvent cement at tranatulahomes.com in the Acrylic Supplies section. Word of warning, that acrylic cement is hard to control, ie it starts coming out of the tube and doesn't want to stop. Squeeze gently!


----------



## Brachypelmo (Apr 11, 2013)

Saark said:


> I got the hinges, hasps(locks) and the acrylic solvent cement at tranatulahomes.com in the Acrylic Supplies section. Word of warning, that acrylic cement is hard to control, ie it starts coming out of the tube and doesn't want to stop. Squeeze gently!



The best thing to do to control extra glue drippage, is hold bottle upright squeeze all extra air out of it  then turn over and glue your acrylic once done relase and let go and it sucks back extra glue and keepds it from puoring out. Good Luck!


----------



## Roblicious (Apr 11, 2013)

Saark said:


> I use the doll collector cases. I find them on sale for $5.99 at the Michael's Craft Store in town. They are 8in x 3.3in x 3.3in. I haven't tried the bigger basket ball one because it's kind of pricey. Anyway, the little ones are great for slings. I also just made thee into housing for juv. H. troglodytes that are coming tomorrow. I use a two inch hole saw to drill holes for round vents. I haven't mastered the skills yet as I make a bit of a mess with the acrylic solvent glue and I usually end up with a small crack or two but they still work great.
> 
> For the arboreal tanks, I cut the lid to make a door and a base to hold substrate. I then use acrylic hinges and latch for the door. The terrestrial tanks just have holes cut for the vents.
> 
> ...


didnt even know michaels had these..ill have to steal this idea just to have an excuse to buy another Avic....


----------

